# Sling Ideas



## TurkeyH90 (Sep 27, 2017)

I own a Savage Fox 20 gauge SxS.  I just had screw in chokes added in hopes of making this shotgun my primary squirrel hunting shotgun. The problem is I squirrel hunt with dogs and am rarely the shooter but like to have my gun handy in case a squirrel treed by my pup starts to get away. My shooters are usually kids so this happens fairly often. The problem is I asked my gunsmith to install sling studs and he says that the metal between the barrels where the top stud would be installed is not thick enough. So, since this was my grandfather's shotgun and I am not willing to permanently install anything tacky what are my options? I have to have a sling when I'm handling the dogs.


----------



## killerv (Sep 27, 2017)

they make the double loop slings, that's what most folks without studs or swivels use on their sxs. orvis makes a nice one.

I guess only other option is to have a stud or swivel mount actually soldered on instead of drilling.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 27, 2017)

Yep, here are a couple of options - look around & you can find others.  

http://www.flushandpoint.com/productdetails.asp?cat=Gun+Cases,+Slings+&+Cleaning+Kits&ID=30&pID=194

http://www.straightshooters.com/shotgun-sling-black-leather.html


----------



## GLS (Sep 27, 2017)

Here's another option.  Use the clamp on swivel base designed for O/U's.  It'll look a tad goofey, and the gun will lie sideways while slinged, but I have known others to do it. 
https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/6...fzzlso0VF0KSJEmxNeau5RpmwGKBi1exoC8eIQAvD_BwE


----------

